# Ronaldo or Ibrahimovic at the World Cup?



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

Anyone who ever pumped up a football should have an opinion on this.
I hope Sweden wins.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I want to see Clint Dempsey winning the World Cup for America.


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

Ibra: World Class
Ronaldo: Legendary!


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Zlatan!


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Zlatan is on fire, every goal is biriful and Sweden has a much better chance at competing.

dat backheel, dat volley.. dat zlatan.

Will miss Ronnie though. 

basically what I'm saying is I love Zlat.



Zeppelin said:


> I want to see Clint Dempsey winning the World Cup for America.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## fano (Sep 6, 2013)

ofc zlatan


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Elad said:


> [pics of greatness]


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

^ The man has won every cup imaginable. (With the exception of the world cup of course)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Which Ronaldo are we talking about here? Ronaldo in Brazil or Cristiano Ronaldo in Portugal. If it is the later, then Mr. Ibrahimovic seems to have some good goals there. :lol


----------



## cavemanslaststand (Jan 6, 2011)

I like Donaldo!


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Ibrahimović has been involved in several violent incidents with teammates, some of which have gone viral on the internet...

- After a 2004 international friendly against Holland, Ajax teammate Rafael van der Vaart publicly accused Ibrahimović of deliberately injuring him during the game. Ibrahimović responded by threatening to break both of Van der Vaart's legs. Ibrahimović also punched Ajax teammate Mido in the dressing room

- In 2011, Ibrahimović kicked teammate Antonio Cassano in the face while Cassano was speaking to reporters.

- Ibrahimović has also kicked teammates Christian Wilhelmsson and Rodney Strasser during training, both caught on camera.

- Ibrahimović had a falling-out with Barcelona coach Pep Guardiola, culminating in a dressing room incident in which Ibrahimović threw a training kit box across the room and screamed insults at Guardiola. Guardiola eventually refused to speak to Ibrahimović and loaned him out to Milan. Barcelona vice-president Carles Vilarrubi reported that Ibrahimović threatened to publicly beat up Guardiola if he was not released to Milan.

- In 2010, Ibrahimović was involved in a training ground fist-fight with Milan teammate Oguchi Onyewu, after Ibrahimović made a two-footed tackle on him, then headbutted him. The session was abandoned after the two players were separated, and Ibrahimović suffered a broken rib. Onyewu had accused Ibrahimović of repeatedly insulting him.

- In March 2011, Ibrahimović was given a three-match ban for punching Bari defender Marco Rossi in the stomach during a game. He received another three-match ban in February 2012 for slapping Napoli player Salvatore Aronica.

- In November 2012, Ibrahimović received a two-match ban for kicking St Etienne goalkeeper Stéphane Ruffier in the chest.

- In December 2012, Ibrahimović was accused by Lyon defender Dejan Lovren and president Jean-Michel Aulas of deliberately stamping on Lovren's head.

- In February 2013, UEFA handed Ibrahimović a two-match ban for stamping on Valencia winger Andres Guardado.

- In March 2013, PSG winger Lucas Moura claimed that Ibrahimović regularly insulted team-mates, stating "He always asks for the ball and insults a lot. He is sometimes a bit arrogant and complains."

- In May 2013, Ibrahimović was filmed screaming at sporting director Leonardo after PSG's title victory.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Ibrahimovic is worthless as a human being and compared to Ronaldo in the field, well we all know he's lacking. So yeah, Ronaldo always.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

No one is worthless.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Whatever you think of the man there few players that have scored as many unbelievable goals as Ibra has, and in how many different countries/leagues at that. He has countless trophies to go along with his technical brilliance as well, he's won everywhere he's been.

Ronaldo clearly has the goal scoring record in numbers and is the pretty boy of football but for me Ibra completely deserves proper recognition as one of the best of this generation. He's not been talked about in that category nearly enough for what he's accomplished


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Steve-300 said:


> No one is worthless.


Right. It's a figure of speech.



Canadian Brotha said:


> Ronaldo clearly has the goal scoring record in numbers and is the pretty boy of football


The pretty boy of football is clearly Messi. Ronaldo is seen as a villain when compared to him.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

I thought that the PBF was David de Gea?


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Ibrahomo looks like a roger federe rip off on a soccer field


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Doesn't matter, as long as I can see Welbeck scoring for fun its fine.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

BBQ_Chicken said:


> Doesn't matter, as long as I can see Welbeck scoring for fun its fine.


Welbeck.. scoring... same sentence..


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Elad said:


> Welbeck.. scoring... same sentence..












Scoring against a top side.










This was actually really nice imo, not seen this before today.










2 out of 3 isn't bad.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

BBQ_Chicken said:


> http://cadfael.tv/image/src/1378496889647.gif[IMG]
> 
> Scoring against a top side.
> 
> ...


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Elad said:


> wow you should hold onto these, pretty rare stuff right there.
> 
> but in all seriousness he seems a lot better for england (probably due to the friendly quality) but still his scoring for united as a striker is horrid.


























There's all his recent goals in the league. He seems to be much better for England but I hear he still does well in other aspects for United.

He isn't exactly top drawer though.


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

Sh*t!

I went immediately voted for Ibra as I really dislike Ronaldo's arrogance but then I remembered what a spoilt ***** Ibra actually is LOL.

I don't like any of them. But I think that I'd rather see Sweden at the WC as they unluckily missed out on 2010.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

moloko said:


> The pretty boy of football is clearly Messi. Ronaldo is seen as a villain when compared to him.







Have you guys heard this man? Unbelievable.


----------



## wayfreshnclean (Sep 21, 2013)

moloko said:


> Have you guys heard this man? Unbelievable.


Yeah he should be fired. Even though I think Messi deserves his 5th ballon o'dor, I don't know what Mr. Blatter was thinking.


----------



## wayfreshnclean (Sep 21, 2013)

Who wants to see Leo carry Argentina??


----------

